

The Next Generation of .NET – ASP.NET vNext - SanderMak
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/05/12/the-next-generation-of-net-asp-net-vnext.aspx

======
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7733639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7733639),
although both posts seem to be pretty substantive. If people feel that this
one should be the canonical story, we can change the url of the front page
item.

